# Living in Al Hamra



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

I just took a job in Umm Al Quwain and heading out later this year 

Does anyone live in Umm al quwain? If so where would be a nice place for a family to live, any nice compounds?

I've been looking at Al Hamra and it looks really nice, it's a bit more expensive and I've seen people give out about high bills but I don't mind if its going to be a nicer place to live! I'd love if people here could share there experience of living in Al Hamra village and is it as nice as it looks? Thanks


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Anybody have ideas??


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought Al Hamra was in RAK not UAQ, even googling Al Hamra Village took me to RAK.


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea your right it is, I knew that but it's only a half hour from UAQ and I'm considering living there aswell as in and around UAQ, Al hamra looks nice for family's


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

UAQ is pretty empty, not even sure they'll have villas for expats. Only been around once and I've even seen buildings very far from any roads so I guess infrastructure is slow there.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I live in Al Hamra RAK and it's very nice. Easy access to a range of facilities, good access to the highway, Al Hamra Mall nearby, etc... Prices are a fraction of Dubai (1/3 on average compared to Dubai Marina or Downtown rents for similar sizes). I commute to Dubai 1-3 times/week (and work at our RAK office the rest of the tiime) and the drive takes me 50 mins to Rashidiya Metro or 90 mins to Jebel Ali. Umm al Quwain border is only 5 minute drive away from Al Hamra, but the "city" of UAQ is another 20 mins down E11.


----------



## RAK_Guy (Nov 8, 2014)

its a quiet place, not like the hustle in dubai.


----------



## Julia DS (Feb 15, 2015)

Al hamra is a great place to live. Bills are very cheap especially compared to Dubai. You need to look at facilities to see if suitable for you.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I would suggest that you live somewhere in Ajman. Umm Al Quwain is very quite. I guess there's nothing much to do. Ajman would still be a better place to live (but not compared to Dubai starndards). The distance isn't far between the two cities. Al Hamra in RAK looks like a great place to live with all these villas on the beach, but the distance is a bit far.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quite a few pilots from Sharjah and Dubai love up in Al Hamra as with shift work avoiding traffic snarl ups and easy access to the airport it's only about 50 minute drive mostly on cruise control on either the 611 or 311. 
You get a lot more for your money up there and it's the perfect antidote for Dubai.


----------



## Andy313 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Al Hamra*

Hi all just moved to Dubai and working at Dubai Airport. 
Looking at Al Hamra for a possible location and commuting. I intend to be in the office around 7.15 to 7.30 andf leave around 2.30 in the afternoon.

Is this practicle and what sort of time will it take both ways ?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

At those times of day, you can pretty much bank on 55-65 minutes each way between DXB and Al Hamra.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Al Hamra is like the Truman show. hateful place to live.


----------



## Andy313 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Al Hamra is like the Truman show. hateful place to live.


Explain If you would !!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Andy313 said:


> Explain If you would !!


The people - holier than thou, think they're perfect, gossips, stuck up.
The bills - you need to use Al Hamra services, so your water and electric charges are 3x the price of Dubai and keep increasing for no reason
The quality - so many complaints about the standard of the accommodation, worse than Dubai
The facilities - way, way overpriced, on a par with Palm for food and drinks rip-off

But mostly

The people, hateful, nosey, conceited, arrogant, haughty, condescending, disdainful, patronizing, snobbish, snobby, supercilious & imperious.

*Views expressed are by the forum member only and may differ from yours, any similarity to any persons whether living or dead is purely coincidental.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> The people - holier than thou, think they're perfect, gossips, stuck up.
> The bills - you need to use Al Hamra services, so your water and electric charges are 3x the price of Dubai and keep increasing for no reason
> The quality - so many complaints about the standard of the accommodation, worse than Dubai
> The facilities - way, way overpriced, on a par with Palm for food and drinks rip-off
> ...


a) Can't say I've run into any hateful, nosey, conceited, arrogant, haughty, condescending, disdainful, patronizing, snobbish, snobby, supercilious or imperious people here. Then again, I'm not really looking to make friends with the gossiping Stepford wives of Al Hamra. The neighbours I run into seem perfectly normal to me.

b) Yes, the bills in summer (especially chiller fees) can be quite shocking. I paid about AED 1000/month in summer for a 1BHK including electric, water and aircon. It averages out to around AED 650/month over the course of the year.

c) I will disagree with this. I have had zero issues with quality of construction or any maintenance problems. When I do need urgent maintenance, a call to the Maintenance Office has always resulted in someone showing up within the hour. 

d) Facilities and prices depend on where you choose to patronise. You don't have to go to the Marina or Waldorf or other top end joint every week. There are plenty of reasonably priced places at Al Hamra Mall or further afield in town.

Andy313, I've lived here for just over a year now (working mainly at RAK Airport but commuting to DXB Airport and Jebel Ali at least once weekly) and have found it to be an excellent place to live. YMMV, but it is not all doom and gloom as The Rascal suggests!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sm105 said:


> a) Can't say I've run into any hateful, nosey, conceited, arrogant, haughty, condescending, disdainful, patronizing, snobbish, snobby, supercilious or imperious people here. Then again, _*I'm not really looking to make friends with the gossiping Stepford wives of Al Hamra.*_ The neighbours I run into seem perfectly normal to me.
> *So you admit they exist there then - and frequent the golf club and marina bar (wife swapping parties optional)*
> b) Yes, the bills in summer (especially chiller fees) can be quite shocking. I paid about AED 1000/month in summer for a 1BHK including electric, water and aircon. It averages out to around AED 650/month over the course of the year.
> *A 2 bed townhouse is 3x this though, regular 4000+ bills in summer, and just made up, all estimated, you complain and they say it will be changed on your next bill. Guess what? It won't.*
> ...


Reply above, I lasted 10 months then had to move to protect my sanity.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow Rascal, maybe you just bring out the " best in people"? 
If you're driving to DXB from Al Hamra at that time of the morning forget using the E311 as the traffic from National paints to the DXB junction is really bad. You'll need to use E611 which is fine until you pass Sharjah but you're problems start at Kawaneej roundabout, two roundabouts East of the Airport, as it can take 25 mins from there alone. Better to plan to be there a bit earlier. 
You'll have no issues driving home at that time on 611 but always check google map traffic just in case there's been an accident. 
So far the worst time I've done it in is 2hr 55 mins due to a lorry fire and the best time is 35 mins but that was driving on the wrong side of the law. 

As regards the people my experience has been the opposite of Rascal's but them I'm a nice guy lol! If you like a drink Belgian Beer Cafe does happy hour 5-7 most evenings, the English pub does happy hour 7-9 and they both serve til 2am. 

Accommodation, if you're looking at an apt either the Golf apts beside the Mall or Marina apts are fine. I'd stay away from royal breeze but that was just a personal opinion. I live in one of the Villas and the finishing is way above the standard of somewhere like the springs/meadows.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Reply above, I lasted 10 months then had to move to protect my sanity.


Sounds like you haven't been here lately then. New dining options nearby include Sumo Sushi, Nandos, Maison Mathis, Belgian Beer Cafe, Chilis, Red Star Wok and I'm sure more that I've forgotten. Sure, it's not Dubai but that is actually a plus point for many!

If you are commuting to Dubai Airport, Al Hamra will only take you 10-15 minutes longer on average than Dubai Marina will. For 1/3 the cost, it's well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Andy313 (Feb 9, 2015)

hi all

Thanks for the replies. On a seperate note although still with Al Hamra would appreciate some sort of idea of costs for the following.
Cleaner, Gardener, Pool cleaner hourly rates for Al hamra
DEWA average costs per month over a year for a 3/4 bed villa with pool

also is there a good expat community there ?

once again much appreciated

Andy


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

30dhs an hour for maid services from Home services, 300dhs per month for gardening and between 300-500 for someone to look after the pool upkeep. Plenty of expats, Happy hours at Belgian beer cafe 5-7pm, Maison Mathis 6-8pm and English pub 7-9pm.


----------

